# Servants of the Twilight King (full for now)



## The Other Librarian (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm posting this to gauge interest for an online pbp that will let me try out a bunch of the UA variant rules.  It is set in a fantasy wortld in decline; the Gods have abandoned the land, the older races are dead and gone, and magic itself has become corrupt.  Influences include Cook's The Black Company, Warhammer FRPG, Moorcock's Elric Stories, and of course Lovecraft.  The game is focused on the City of Illmyre,  Capital of the Empire, and seat of the Twilight King, the Emperor Auberic XXVII.  

Players are agents in the employ of the Emperor, working with his tacit approval, but without his recognition.  The city is a turbulent place, full of corruption and sedition, and the Empire needs your skills.  Players should come up with a background that puts them working for the Emperor.  

Below are the crunchy bits for chargen.  Feel free to give me feedback, nothing is 100% set in stone.  I'm looking for 4 players and a couple of alternates.  Posting hopefully once a day.  Please don't apply if you can't commit to a regular posting schedule (but feel free to comment); I've seen too many games fizzle before they start and want this to succeed.  The play style will probably tend to the investigative at the beginning.

I'll drop more campaign info as we go along.
As always, don't hesitate to ask any questions; I'm sure I left stuff out.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 26, 2004)

*Chargen info*

Player Character Info:  
3.5 Ed, with some UA modifications.  See below for more details.
	Characters start at the beginning of third level.
Abilities:  28 Point Buy.  If you prefer, I will roll for you (4d6, drop low roll).

Races:  Most of the demi-human races are sadly no longer with us.  Players can choose to be Human, as per phb, or a Changeling, as per Eberron CS.   Alternatively, a player can choose to be a human with an Imperial bloodline:  Standard human traits, with +2 Cha, -2 Wis.  

Classes:  No penalties for multiclassing.

Bard, Fighter, and Rogue: 
Fine as written.

	 Barbarian: 
Undecided.  Probably ok, but if you want to play one, convince me with a good concept.

Ranger: 
Use Urban Ranger variant from UA.

	Clerics, Druids, Monks, and Paladins: 
Not Appropriate, so none of these.

Sorcerers, and Wizards: 
There are no Divine spells.  All spells are arcane spells, and ALL spells, both divine and arcane, are available to Sorcerers and Wizards.  Sorcs and Wizzes, however, are limited in which schools they can choose from.  Sorcerers have access to the following schools:  Enchantment, Evocation, Illusion, and Transmutation.  Wizards have access to the following schools:  Abjuration, Conjuration, Divination, and Necromancy.

Furthermore, magic is outlawed in the city of Illmyre, and thus training and arcane knowledge is harder to come by.  To emulate this, all spellcasters must be multiclassed with a non spellcasting class, and spellcasting levels cannot exceed levels in the non spellcasting class.  Thus So1/Ro2 is ok, So2/Ro1 is not.

We will be using the spell point variant rules from UA.

Taking a level of So or Wi exposes the character to the possibility of taint.  On taking the level, make a fort save Dc 10 + caster level or gain a point.  I'll roll for starting levels.

HP: Max at 1st level, avg for other levels. We will use the VP/WP variant rules.
Wealth: 2,500 gp.  Run magic items by me for approval.
Alignment:  No alignment, we’re beyond good and evil, baby!  We will use the UA Taint rules (as opposed to the Mr. Show taint rules) as an alternative.
Sanity:  We will use the UA sanity rules.


----------



## Keia (Sep 26, 2004)

I have some interest in this.  Question: Psionics allowed?

Keia


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 26, 2004)

Ummm, no psionics, sorry.  What did you have in mind as a character?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 26, 2004)

Hmm... I have some definite interest in this.  I'm a big fan of Call of Cthulhu.  Also, because it would be fun and interesting, could I ask that you roll my stats for me in order, and I'll see what I'll become?


----------



## Blue_Genie (Sep 26, 2004)

Howdy,
Although I've never participate in a PBP game on these boards, this sounds like an interesting setting and I'd love to participate.

Here's my idea for a character.  Feel free to junk any parts of this which don't fit into the campaign.

Rorgun of Wrath Alley was born in the slums of the capital city, the son of a prostitute and an unknown father.  At an early age his mother sold him to a local crime syndicate/thieves' guild, unable to care for him anymore.  He has a pretty hard childhood after that, but enjoys the camraderie of the other children on the streets.  When Rorgun is in his teens, his custodians notice the boy showing promise for the magical arts and apprentice him to Meloth the Tracker, a bounty hunter working for the syndicate.  Meloth teaches him the basics of shadowing, tracking and divination magic.  During his appreticeship, Meloth becomes more and more jealous of the young man's abilities.  The fear grows into full paranoia over the years, and fully blossoms forth during Rorgun's final appreticeship gauntlet, when Meloth betrays him to the authorities.

Rorgun barely escapes with his life and flees the city, hiding out in neighboring communities.  Terrified of being betrayed again, Rorgun commits himself to the study of divination magic, probing into men's souls to discover if they mean him harm.  After a few months he begins to realize that he no longer feels safe unless he casts at least one divination spell a day.  Magic has become an addiction.  He revels in the rush of gaining intimate knowledge of strangers, and begins to make a name for himself as an information broker.

So that's a basic sketch.  In terms of stats, I was thinking about either a Rog1/Div2 or Rgr1/Div2, or Rog2/Div1 or Rgr2/Div1.

Blue


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 26, 2004)

I like the idea of a darker campaign world.  Are you allowing other UA variants?  I've wanted to try making a thug/ battle sorc, or maybe a bardic sage.

I also would like to try having you roll up my stats and going from there.  Should be fun.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 26, 2004)

Trust your fate to the hands of the dead gods eh?  Lesee... knit, purl, snip!

16, 14, 11, 10, 12, 11.

So strong and tough, and a bit more perceptive than usual.
 

Edit: Whoops, mistyped.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hmm... I have some definite interest in this.  I'm a big fan of Call of Cthulhu.  Also, because it would be fun and interesting, could I ask that you roll my stats for me in order, and I'll see what I'll become?


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 26, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> So that's a basic sketch.  In terms of stats, I was thinking about either a Rog1/Div2 or Rgr1/Div2, or Rog2/Div1 or Rgr2/Div1.




Sounds good... either Rog2/Div1 or Rgr2/Div1 would work, check the rules for magety types.

Remember we're using the urban ranger variant, if that makes a difference in your choice, and also to focus as diviner, he would have to give up schools from those allowed to wizards (div, abj, con, nec).

BTW your background makes you a good candidate for the imperial bloodline, if you choose.  He could easily be the bastard child of some noble.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 26, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> I like the idea of a darker campaign world.  Are you allowing other UA variants?  I've wanted to try making a thug/ battle sorc, or maybe a bardic sage.
> 
> I also would like to try having you roll up my stats and going from there.  Should be fun.




Lemme read up on those variant classes before I make the call.

Your stats:

13, 14, 16, 9, 12, 12.

Edit:  Thug: sounds great, perfect fit.  Should've added it meself.
Bardic sage: sounds fine, but we've already got a diviner, so it may be redundant.  Your choice though.
Battle Sorcerer: Sure, sounds ok.

All you spellcasters note that magic is illegal and highly suspicious.  While the Emperor will allow its use in his service, he will not protect you from any repurcussions from it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 26, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> Trust your fate to the hands of the dead gods eh?  Lesee... knit, purl, snip!
> 
> 16, 14, 11, 10, 12, 11.
> 
> ...



  Well, it seems the dead gods have decreed me to be a human fighter!  Lemme get to work on that.    Any gender restrictions I should be aware of?


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 26, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Any gender restrictions I should be aware of?




As long as you have one, its all good.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 26, 2004)

Double Post


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 26, 2004)

Ok, here's my character thus far.  

*Myna Basi, “The Moth”
Female Fighter 3*
*Region:* 
*Height:* 5' 4''
*Weight:* 151lbs
*Hair:* White 
*Eyes:* Gray
*Age:* 20

*Str:* 16 (+3)  
*Dex:* 14 (+2) 
*Con:* 11 (+0) 
*Int:* 10 (+0) 
*Wis:* 12 (+1) 
*Cha:* 11 (+0) 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*  1 extra feat at first level, 4 additional skill points at first level and 1 additional skill point for each level thereafter.  Proficient in simple and martial weapons, all armors and shields.

*Hit Dice:* 5d10 + 0
*WP:* 25
*VP:* 
*AC:* 16 (+4 armor, +2 Dex)  [17 with shield]
*ACP:* –1 [-2 with shield]
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 
*Taint:* 0
*Sanity:* 60

*Saves:*
Fortitude +4 [+3 base, +0 Con, +1 from cloak]
Reflex +4 [+1 base, +2 Dex, +1 from cloak]
Will +3 [+1 base, +1 Wis, +1 from cloak]

*BAB/Grapple:* +3/+6
*Melee Atk:* +7 (1d8+3/19-20/x2/S, Mothflight, MW longsword)
*Melee Atk:* +6 (1d10+4/19-20/x2/B, heavy flail wielded two-handed)
*Melee Atk:* +6 (2d4+4/x4/P, 5ft. reach, Lucerne hammer)
*Ranged Atk:* +5 (1d8+3/x3/110 ft./P, mighty composite longbow [+3 Str bonus])

*Skills:*
Climb +9 [4 ranks, +3 Str, +2 Athletic]
Handle Animal +7 [5 ranks, +0 Cha, +2 Animal Affinity]
Jump +6 [3 ranks, +3 Str]
Listen +1 [0 ranks, +1 Wis]
Ride +10 [2 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 military saddle, +2 synergy, +2 Animal Affinity]
Spot +1 [0 ranks, +1 Wis]
Swim +9 [4 ranks, +3 Str, +2 Athletic]

*Feats:*
Athletic (1st level)
Animal Affinity (human bonus 1st level)
Point Blank Shot (fighter bonus 1st level)
Precise Shot (fighter bonus 2nd level)
Quick Draw (3rd level)

*Languages:*  Common

*Equipment*

_Wearing or carrying_
*MW longsword* 315gp http://www.melbar.de/Blankwaffen/Englische_Waffen/elven1.jpg
*Heavy flail* 15gp
*Mighty composite longbow (+3 Str bonus)* 400gp
*40 arrows* 2gp
*MW chain shirt* 250gp
*Light steel shield* 9gp
*Traveler’s outfit* (free)
*Belt pouch* 1gp
*Cloak of the Moth (as cloak of resistance embroidered to resemble moth’s wings)* 1000gp

_On Saberhoof (light warhorse with military saddle, bit and bridle, and saddlebags)_ 276gp
*Backpack* 2gp
*Bedroll* 5sp
*Waterskin* 1gp
*Trail rations (20 days worth)* 10gp
*Explorer’s outfit* 10gp
*Winter blanket* 5sp
*Flint and steel* 1gp
*4 sacks* 4sp
*10 lbs soap* 5gp
*Spade* 2gp
*Tent* 10gp
*Dagger* 2gp
*Lucerne hammer* 12gp (Arms and Equipment Guide)
*Whetstone* 2cp 
*5 torches* 5cp
*Hooded lantern* 7gp
*5 flasks of oil* 5sp

*Money*
170gp, 10sp, 3cp

*Sabershoof*
Warhorse, Light
Large Animal
*Hit Dice:*  3d8+9 (22 hp)
*Initiative:*  +1
*Speed:*  60 ft. (12 squares)
*AC:*  14 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +2/+9
*Attack:*  Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)
*Full Attack:*  2 hooves +4 melee (1d4+3) and bite -1 melee (1d3+1)
*Space/Reach:*  10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*  —
*Special Qualities:*  Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:*  Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2
*Abilities:*  Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
*Skills:*  Listen +4, Spot +4
*Feats:*  Endurance, Run
*Environment:*  Temperate plains
*Organization:*  Domesticated
*Challenge Rating:*  1
*Carrying Capacity:*  Light load - 230lbs. or less, Medium load - 231-460lbs., Heavy load - 461 - 690lbs., Saberhoof can drag 3,450lbs.  

Saberhoof is a dark brown horse with a black mane and tail.  Myna raised him herself, and he likes her very much, particularly because she often has apples or carrots for him.  Saberhoof is outfitted with a dark brown leather riding saddle, a bit and bridle (his name is worked into the leather of his halter), and a pair of saddlebags (that contain a care kit of currycomb, brush, and hoofpick).  Saberhoof knows the following tricks:  Attack, Defend, Guard, Down, Come, and Stay.  

*Appearance:*  Myna Basi might have the appearance, at first glance, of being a contradiction.  She is not particularly tall or short, but quite heavily-muscled for a normal woman.  Her skin is a deep nut brown, but her eyes are pale gray.  Her hair, though long, is as white as an old woman’s which sometimes gives people the impression she is far older than she really is.  Though time in the sun has given her creases at the corners of her eyes, she is barely past her second decade.  

She wears a fine suit of chain mail when she travels or stands guard, keeping her distinctive hair tucked up under her helm.  She bears a light shield with the device of the emperor upon it to mark her as one of the soldiers in his army, and also has a fine longsword given to her after the completion of a dangerous but successful scouting mission.  However, despite this honor, she prefers to wield her heavy flail or Lucerne hammer in battle, after picking off those she can with her longbow.

*Personality:*  Myna has a soft voice and a strong will, enough to have gotten herself all the way to the emperor’s army from her humble upbringings.  Feeling that she has paid her dues thus far, she does not appreciate being called a slacker or coward.  She is entirely willing to help do her part in mundane tasks, but truly enjoys combat.  Her own natural athleticism sometimes gives her a false sense of confidence in her abilities, but she’s come out on top so far, so will rarely believe evidence to the contrary.

*Background:*  Myna was born the daughter of a horse trader who often sold horses to the emperor’s army.  Though she had spent much of her life helping her aged father in taming and training the brutes, it was unlikely that she was going to be able to follow her own path until her father either died or gave up his business.  She never really consciously wished for her father’s death, though she often dreamed of the ability to make her own choices.  Her mother had died in childbirth, attempting to give her father a son, when Myna was ten.  Since then the two had lived on the road, traveling and training with horses.  

When Myna was fourteen, her father was trampled to death when the herd stampeded.  Myna had been away attempting to gentle a skittish two-year-old when it happened, and it was she who discovered her father’s body.  Saddened and heartbroken, and feeling guilty because of her secret wish, Myna buried her father’s body and took the wealth they had accumulated.  She spent the next few years traveling, attempting to find forgetfulness, or at least an acceptance within herself.  This oftentimes resulted in rather reckless and self-destructive behavior, such as getting into fights or riling up people far more powerful or stronger than her. 

She had an epiphany one quite summer’s night as she slept out under the stars with just a single candle for company.  She watched a moth circle the candleflame, darting around it, seeming to challenge it, daring itself to see how close it would get.  Eventually it got too close to the flames and burned, and she watched in fascinated horror as it flew on burning wings, spiraling to the ground and dying.  Somehow she knew that the moth was herself, and she was very close to burning.  From that night onward, her hair turned white.

Taking herself  to the nearest station of the army, Myna presented herself for training, showing her skill with horses as well as the bow she used to hunt with.  She was accepted and taught with the other recruits, learning sword, flail, and polearm in order to fight for His Imperial Majesty.  She had taken to calling herself Moth, a nickname that the others accepted when she looted a cloak with moth pattern on the back.  She has proven herself to be quite a good soldier in the past few months, and one of her commanders gave her the impression that she might be ready for some solo work.


----------



## Keia (Sep 26, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> Ummm, no psionics, sorry.  What did you have in mind as a character?





Well, I was thinking in a world in which there were magic issues that a psion might prove an effective mage-hunter, and that was what I was going with.

Basically a magehunter with a strong dislike of mages and the like working for the system to rid the world of their kind.  Annoyingly however, he's come to associate with the same (the system's mages that hunt others) and even actually found that they seem to be alright - creating a quandry for himself.

Keia


----------



## The Baron (Sep 26, 2004)

*Rogue Variant?*

I was wondering if I could play the rogue variant in UA that gives you bonus feats as a fighter (you loose sneak attack).

I have a great idea for a rogue/archer  I'll post him and just change to sneak attack damage if you don't like the "feat-y" rogue.


----------



## rbingham2000 (Sep 26, 2004)

So we're planning to go Dark Fantasy, huh? Nice!

Perhaps you wouldn't be averse to a professional assassin in the crew? Someone who's worked with the Empire to take out rivals and threats to their rule, but who is secretly looking for some way to get the hell out of the business and redeem himself.

I would have him be a regular human, though an Imperial human is just as possible (though that Wisdom penalty is definitely going to hurt the guy in the long run). Whichever one I choose, I plan to make the guy a full-on Rogue or a Rogue/Fighter.


----------



## rbingham2000 (Sep 26, 2004)

Let's see...so far we've got:

Keia, who has a psionic magehunter in mind, but has yet to get the OK from The Other Librarian.
Isida KepTukari, who has posted her character, the fighter Myna Basi a.k.a. "The Moth"
Blue_Genie, who's posted a hell of a backstory about Rorgun of Wrath Alley, his paranoid Rogue/Diviner.
Kangaxx, who wants to create a thug/battle sorcerer or a Bardic Sage.
The Baron, who wants to play a rogue/archer with the variant rogue from Unearthed Arcana.
And yours truly, who has statted-up Malssar the Rat, an assassin looking to get the hell out of the business, but who has yet to post said stats or detail the guy's storyline to any degree.
That's an awful lot of players, considering you only wanted four!


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 26, 2004)

No doubt, some good response.  Let me sort things out while my tea kicks in...  

Isida and Blue Genie are in like Flynn, provided Genie posts his charater stats.

Now for the rest of you scoundrels:

Keia - I like your character concept a lot, but I really don't want to mess with psionics.  If you can change the concept a bit to leave them out, that would be fine.  Are there some prestige classes we could raid for magehunter type characters?

Kangax - just waiting to see what you come up with.  You got in early, so you and Keia both have priority on a slot.

Baron and rbingham 2k - Both of you are penciled in as alternates right now, but you never know.  Both concepts are ok, I think the variant rogue will work ok.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 26, 2004)

Isida - 

Character looks sweet.  It's always good when a player can take so vanilla a base and give it a nice flavor.

Hp - We are using the wp/vp rules, so you just need to add that in.
Sanity is 60, taint 0.

Btw love the sword piccy.  Tidbits such as this, portraits, etc are always welcome!


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 26, 2004)

Rogues Gallery here.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 26, 2004)

Hey Everybody,

Is there still a spot left? 
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 26, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> Isida -
> 
> Character looks sweet.  It's always good when a player can take so vanilla a base and give it a nice flavor.
> 
> ...



  Thank you.    I added the WP/VP rules... not quite sure what those are yet, but my copy of UA is coming so I will shortly.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 26, 2004)

No biggie. WP are equal to your Con, VP = Hp.  When VP are gone you lose WP, and critical hits deal WP damage rather than double (or whatever) damage.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Thank you.    I added the WP/VP rules... not quite sure what those are yet, but my copy of UA is coming so I will shortly.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 26, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey Everybody,
> 
> Is there still a spot left?
> Cheers,
> ...




Well, things are looking slim, but you can be an alternate, if you want to do up a character.  And who knows, mybe you can blow me away with your concept, and I'll boot one of these slackers to the curb.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 26, 2004)

Ok, fixed my wp/vp thingys.  Ready to rock whenever the rest of these people are!  Do you want us to know each other at all?


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 26, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Do you want us to know each other at all?




To some extent, yes.  You have all been recruited to work in the Hand of Twilight, but some may have been a part of it longer than others.  Some could be new recruits on their first mission.  I'll let you decide amongst yourselves who knows whom and how well.  

As far as Myna goes, it's likely she was recruited out of the ranks of the army and told to report for "special duty".  

FWIW, agents are allowed their own autonomy when not on assignment.  When needed, they are contacted, and expected to drop what they're doing.  The crown provides a safehouse that agents use for a base of operations.  This is where I'll start the game, with the PC's showing up for briefing.

BTW, I will try and get a bit more campaign info out to you all before we start.  It may not be today though.  I'm hoping to start the game proper by midweek, next weekend at the latest.  I didn't expect so many applicants so quickly!


----------



## Blue_Genie (Sep 26, 2004)

FYI, I'm at work today (yes, I know, I know, it's Sunday) so I won't be able to post my character to the Rogue's Gallery until this evening.  I have made some decisions, however.

Rorgun of Wrath Alley will be an Imperial Bloodline Human Rog2/Wiz1.  Magic-users are already limited enough in this world, I didn't think I needed to restrict him any more by making him a Diviner.

Here's a question for the Other Librarian.  I'm planning on taking the Urban Tracker feat from the Eberron book.  How do you feel about the Investigator feat from the same book?  I could see that you might prefer role-playing this kind of detective work and not make it too "crunchy", but I'd like to experiment with it if it's OK with you.

Blue


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 26, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> Here's a question for the Other Librarian.  I'm planning on taking the Urban Tracker feat from the Eberron book.  How do you feel about the Investigator feat from the same book?  I could see that you might prefer role-playing this kind of detective work and not make it too "crunchy", but I'd like to experiment with it if it's OK with you.




Those feats seem ok.  As far as the investigation feat, I think that I will limit it by removing the synergy bonus for analysis.  Seems to me that if you don't have the correct knowledge, you likely couldn't accurately id the clue.  For example, you may find a spell component, you may not realize it as such w/o knowledge arcana or something similar.  I'll probably weigh it on a case by case basis.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 26, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> Rorgun of Wrath Alley will be an Imperial Bloodline Human Rog2/Wiz1.  Magic-users are already limited enough in this world, I didn't think I needed to restrict him any more by making him a Diviner..
> Blue




Sounds good.  Don't forget when picking spells that you can choose from any spell list, at an equvalent level, provided the schools are allowed.


----------



## rbingham2000 (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks like I'm bowing out. The Rat will have to try his luck in another game. But rest assured that I will be checking out the game as it progresses.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Sep 26, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> Sounds good.  Don't forget when picking spells that you can choose from any spell list, at an equvalent level, provided the schools are allowed.




Do you mean I can chose from any arcane spell list, or literally ANY (Cleric, Druid, Blackclad, etc) spell list?

Blue


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 26, 2004)

A 9 Int won't work well with a sage, so I'll be going with the thug/battle sorc.  I have a few questions to help flesh out his background:

Does the imperial bloodline have social significance?  Is there a difference in appearance?

How covert is The Hand of Twilight?  For example, might I want to have another job as a sort of cover identity?

How would recruitment work?  I'm imagining it similar to a spy network, where they spot useful people and 'tap' them.  

How freely is weaponry carried in the city?  Would it be common to see people with a sword and shield walking around?

And the last thing is a more mechanical question; would I be able to start with a mithril buckler, possibly +1?  This character is going to need all the AC he can get, and it'd be nice not to get a spell failure chance at the same time.

Edit: Remembered another question; if a spell is at different levels on different spell lists, can we take the lower one, or do we take the one off the sorc/wiz list?  Hold person is the most obvious example.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 26, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> Do you mean I can chose from any arcane spell list, or literally ANY (Cleric, Druid, Blackclad, etc) spell list?
> 
> Blue





Yup.  Within the limits of schools and # of spells known.  There are no divine spells, they are all considered arcane.  At any rate cleric and druid base lists should be fine.  If it's not from a base list, just run it by me.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 26, 2004)

rbingham2000 said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm bowing out. The Rat will have to try his luck in another game. But rest assured that I will be checking out the game as it progresses.



Thanks for the interest .  Do hang around, on the offchance we need someone to fill in.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 26, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Does the imperial bloodline have social significance?  Is there a difference in appearance?
> 
> How covert is The Hand of Twilight?  For example, might I want to have another job as a sort of cover identity?
> 
> ...




The imperial bloodline is a different "strain" of humanity.  There is no change in physical appearance, and has become somewhat diluted with time.  People who carry the bloodline are either related to the ruling families (legitimate heirs), or bastard progeny.

The hand of twilight is very covert, not known to the general public at least.  A cover job may be appropriate, depends on the character.  Yes, thats pretty much how recruitment works.

It is not uncommon to see weaponry carried around, but not by all classes.  The nobility carry swords around, but not usually armor.  Professional soldiers will often carry a weapon in the city, and the City Watch is armed and armored.  The general rabble, however will only carry weapos that can be concealed; a dagger for example.  A shield strapped to the back wouldn't be unusual, but one carried ready might, discounting the city watch.

The +1 buckler should be fine.

If a spell is already on the wiz/sorc list, use that level.  Good point!


----------



## Blue_Genie (Sep 27, 2004)

TOL: How do you want to handle knowledge of cantrips?  According to standard D&D a Wiz1 knows all of them.  Does your rule mean he knows all 0-level Bard, Cleric, and Druid spells as well, as long as they don't appear on the Sor/Wiz spell list at another level?

Blue


----------



## Blue_Genie (Sep 27, 2004)

TOL: I wonder if you are familiar with the spells found in Dragon #323, namely Detect Attitude, Detect Guilt, Detect Heresy, and Detect Violence.  They are designed for campaigns where Detect Evil spells do not exist.  Thought that might be of interest to you.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 27, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> TOL: How do you want to handle knowledge of cantrips?  According to standard D&D a Wiz1 knows all of them.  Does your rule mean he knows all 0-level Bard, Cleric, and Druid spells as well, as long as they don't appear on the Sor/Wiz spell list at another level?
> 
> Blue




Yeah, as long as the school matches.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 27, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> TOL: I wonder if you are familiar with the spells found in Dragon #323, namely Detect Attitude, Detect Guilt, Detect Heresy, and Detect Violence.  They are designed for campaigns where Detect Evil spells do not exist.  Thought that might be of interest to you.




I don't have a copy of that... if you want one, send me the spell description.  Also note that detect evil does work, now, however, it detects someones level of taint.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 27, 2004)

Gerald Seaton is up in the rogue's gallery, and done except for his gear.  I'll do that tomorrow, right now it's well past bedtime.

Edit: Oh, and spells.  Those can come tomorrow too, not that he gets very many.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Sep 27, 2004)

TOL:  I gave myself one spell from Complete Divine (Vigor, Lesser) and a few from the Complete Book of Eldritch Might (Creature Loresight, Recent Occupant, Object Loresight, Precise Vision, and Resist Scrying).  I wanted to vet them with you, and would be happy to post quick summaries if you don't have access to these books.  Other than Lesser Vigor they are all Divination spells which add more flavor than anything else; i.e. they aren't designed for combat.

Also, now that I've seen Kangaxx's character, I'm wondering if I should switch Rorgun to Rog1/Wiz2, just to differentiate us a little bit, although I'd hate to give up all those skill points   . Let me know what you think.

Blue


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 27, 2004)

I added Gerald's meager selection of gear and spells, so he should be complete.

Blue_Genie, I don't think there's too much overlap between the two characters.  Gerald is basically designed to lie and fight, whereas Rorgun looks like he's built to do, well, everything else.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 27, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> Thanks for the interest .  Do hang around, on the offchance we need someone to fill in.




Hey!

Does this mean I get a chance at playing?
If so, I want to play an imperial blodline human, with a knack for impersonation and being the "ears" of the walls.
Likely a Rogue2/sorc1 with the sorceror side focussing mainly on illusion spells.

One thing, I don't have UA. Could someone tell me the basics of the spell point system? Also, what's the difference between a regular ranger and a city ranger (if the concept fits, I might grab a level of that too).

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 27, 2004)

Bit busy today, but I'll get back with you guys later.  Steve - sure, only 3 characters up right now, so get one in.  We already have 2 ro/mage types, dunno if that matters to you.  It's fine by me though.

Urban ranger is pretty similar to regular ranger, but skills are adapted for city ranging. 

More later.



			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> Does this mean I get a chance at playing?
> If so, I want to play an imperial blodline human, with a knack for impersonation and being the "ears" of the walls.
> ...


----------



## Blue_Genie (Sep 27, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Blue_Genie, I don't think there's too much overlap between the two characters.  Gerald is basically designed to lie and fight, whereas Rorgun looks like he's built to do, well, everything else.




That's true, and it looks like their personalities will be different enough so that we don't look like clones of each other.

I can say one thing: with a AC 12 and 12 VP, he's going to be staying waaay back from any fighting that happens.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 27, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> Bit busy today, but I'll get back with you guys later.  Steve - sure, only 3 characters up right now, so get one in.  We already have 2 ro/mage types, dunno if that matters to you.  It's fine by me though.
> Urban ranger is pretty similar to regular ranger, but skills are adapted for city ranging.
> More later.




Thanks!

I already posted the beginnings of my character. I need additional info concerning spell points and urban ranger skills.

I see my character as an unarmed fighter, focussing on stealth and wit. The sorc. level is going to reinforce the subterfuge tactics he'll use (i.e. illusions).

I'll develop the character a bit later.
Thanks again and cheers,

SG


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2004)

*Stepping Aside*

I've tried a couple of various character builds and can't decide how to make my mage hunter work.

That said, I'm going to leave this one to someone else who requested in. 

Thanks for the opportunity!!! and good luck with the game.

Keia


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 28, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> I already posted the beginnings of my character. I need additional info concerning spell points and urban ranger skills.
> 
> SG




Sounds good so far.  Here's the info on ranger and spell points;

Ranger variant -


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 28, 2004)

Posted too soon


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 28, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> I already posted the beginnings of my character. I need additional info concerning spell points and urban ranger skills.
> 
> SG




Sounds good so far.  Here's the info on ranger and spell points;

Ranger variant - As per normal ranger except 
1. Animal companion must be Medium or smaller.
2. Gets the Urban Tracking feat insted of Track - uses Gather Information to find people.
3. Hide in plain sight works in any area, natural or not.
4.No Woodland Stride, no Camoflage.
5. May select any organization as Favored Enemy.

I'll leave off the spells and higher level changes for now.

Spell point work as normal casting; ie you prepare spells or not as you normally would,  just dont memorize any spell twice.  1st level Sorc gets 3 Spell points.  1st Level wiz gets 2.  Urik gets 1 bonus for his Cha.  

LEvel 1 spells cost 1 pt, lvl 2 cost 3.  Not that spells that have damage effects based on caster level always do the minimum amount.  Boosting that costs 1 point per level, up to your max allowed.  

Ie: a magic missile always acts as a 1st level cast, and cost 1 point.  If you are lvl 3 and want the extra missile, it'll cost 2 points.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 28, 2004)

Blue Genie - can you post the info for Creature Loresight spell?
Thanks


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 28, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> Sounds good so far.  Here's the info on ranger and spell points;
> 
> Ranger variant - As per normal ranger except
> 1. Animal companion must be Medium or smaller.
> ...




Hey Other Librarian, thank for the info.

So, does this mean that a 1st level sorceror can cast a 2nd level spell?
If so, how many of them does he know? Also, I imagine metamagic feats also use spell points, as per a spell of their appropriate level, right?

So, the urban ranger does a gather info check for tracking, is that right? What are his starting skills? I imagine gather info is one of those.

I definitely like where this is going 

Cheers,

SG


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 28, 2004)

The Urban Ranger has GAther Info, Knowledge Local, and Sense motive.  Drop Knowledge Nature, Knowledge Dungeoneering, and Survival.  Sorry - forgot about that.

You can only cast spells you know, same as before.  I just gave lvl 2 points for reference.  _However_, I think I will let mages 'overcast' spell which deal damage based on level (eg magic missile, fireball, etc), at the risk of picking up Taint.  Each extra level costs a spell point, and the chance of taint is will save vs DC 15 + Spell level + extra levels.  So a 1st level character can cast the 3rd level version Magic Missile, and must save DC 18 (15+1+2), or get some taint.

Metamagic just uses the cost of the adjusted spell level.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 28, 2004)

Also Steve, 

Sanity is wis x 5, and functions a lot like Call of Chthulhu Sanity.
Taint is nasty, as each point lowers your effective Con and Wis scores, and can mainfest in physical symptoms.  if your Con hits 0, you die and come back as something nasty.  If you acquire enough taint, you can embrace it and become a tainted sorcerer prestige class, but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 28, 2004)

Casting a level 3 magic missile would be 3 points, not 2.  

The overcasting of spells is a neat idea, but I can't imagine someone doing it with the DC that high on the fort save.  

Will the human paragon PrC be available?  I think that would be a good route for Gerald.

Will we know if we start with taint, or when we acquire it in the game?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 28, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> Also Steve,
> 
> Sanity is wis x 5, and functions a lot like Call of Chthulhu Sanity.
> Taint is nasty, as each point lowers your effective Con and Wis scores, and can mainfest in physical symptoms.  if your Con hits 0, you die and come back as something nasty.  If you acquire enough taint, you can embrace it and become a tainted sorcerer prestige class, but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.




Thanks for the info.
How doe we become un-tainted? Is a higher power involved with taint (i.e. a god)? Does it have a cultural connotation (bad guys are tainted)?
Can a sorceror be "good" and control his level of taint?

Also, can I select human as a favored enemy? If not, which organisations could be appropriate (like a thiaf's guild, or some other obvious organisation)? Vould the city guards be appropriate?  

Cheers,

SG


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 28, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Casting a level 3 magic missile would be 3 points, not 2.
> 
> The overcasting of spells is a neat idea, but I can't imagine someone doing it with the DC that high on the fort save.
> 
> ...




MM - right, I should have said 2 points _extra_.

Overcasting - it's a will save.  Well, the choice is there if you want it.  You may want to get out of a sticky spot at some point and decide to take the risk.  

Only spellcasters will start with possible taint.  I'll roll and let you know before we start.

The Human Paragon is fine with me.  As an alternative, I'll allow any racial paragon class levels from a race with ECl +0.  This would emulate the fact that while the other races have died out, some traces of their heratige may have survived.  You can only take levels from 1 races paragon class though (with the exception of those with divided ancestry ability).


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 28, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info.
> How doe we become un-tainted? Is a higher power involved with taint (i.e. a god)? Does it have a cultural connotation (bad guys are tainted)?
> Can a sorceror be "good" and control his level of taint?
> 
> ...




You can remove or reduce taint by the use of certain spells, ie atonement or remove curse.  There may be additional in game ways to reduce it.  Taint, unfortunately, is part and parcel of the risk of using magic.  As the world is dying, the source of magic has become corrupt, so that anyone using it is playing the odds.  Eventually they will succumb to its corrupting influence.  The cultural connotation here is that all mages are seen as evil or corrupt.  Spellcasters by necessity are careful about using magic in public.  Aside from its illegality, anyone practicing openly is likely to draw the pitchforks and torches crowd to their front door.

Humans is probably a bit broad for favored enemy.  An organization is fine, and the city watch would be acceptable.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 28, 2004)

Here's a littlebackground info, much of which you will have sussed out already, but it's kind of a "what the man on the street might know" primer.  

A Few Things by way of Introduction to Illmyre.
1. The World is Dying.
	Slowly but certainly.  No-one is really sure why, and opinions differ on this.  Perhaps it is the fault of the Imperial family, who turned their backs on the gods, instead choosing other, more sinister masters.  Then again, maybe it’s just a natural death; we just happen to have the poor luck of being born at the end of times.  Did the other races die out because the world waned, or vice-versa?  Regardless, things have been going this way for a long time.  Few, if any, who are alive now remember anything different.

2.  Magic is Corrupting.
	As the world has begun to move on, so has the source of magic become corrupt.  While it is still possible to wield the powers of magic, it carries the risk that the caster will herself become tainted.  Those who dabble long enough begin to exhibit signs of this taint.  At first they may simply tire easily, or appear distracted.  Eventually more physical signs manifest: twisted limbs, rotting flesh, tumors.  Those who continue beyond this point will certainly die, but many believe that, in such a condition, it is impossible to rest easily.  
	Not surprisingly, few want anything to do with an acknowledged mage.  Fear and shunning are the best welcome most mages can hope for, death at the hands of an angry mob is probably more realistic.  Magic is outlawed in the City of Illmyre, and practice is punishable by death.  But then again, those who choose to study magic have worse things to worry about than the law.  Some people seem to be innately ‘gifted’ with magical ability, and must do their best to hide the secret.  It is also rumored that death is not always the fate of convicted mages; that in fact the Empire has other uses for them.

3.	The Gods are Dead.
Or might as well be for all the concern they show now.  Time was, a person could count on the Gods to look out for things, at least in a cosmic sense.  Some lucky few could even compel the gods to intercede on their behalf.  At some point though, those miracles stopped happening, and with that belief began to drift away.  People had to turn to more prosaic methods for healing and protection.  Some churches tried to carry on, adapting their role in the community and becoming sanitariums and similar institutions.  Herbalism and primitive alchemy has also tried to fill the void left by the absence of the divine.

4.  There are Big, Nasty Things out there.
You’d think all the above would be enough.  But no.  As a byproduct of all the above, many nasty things find their way into the city.  Many live in the ruins and catacombs beneath.  Things summoned by wizards, things that got through in places where reality is breaking down.  If there is a noise in the basement, best to leave it alone.  If the angles in your house don’t seem to add up right, it may not be your contractors fault.  Ignore it.  Those who don’t tend to end up soiling themselves quietly in the corner of some institution.

5.  The Royalty is Not Quite Human.
		The same ruling family has help power for centuries.  Where they came from before they came to power is knowledge lost to the mists of time.  They were blessed with powers beyond those of normal humans: great charisma and wisdom, mastery of great magics, incredible longevity.  Naturally they rose to power and formed a great dynasty.  
	For better or worse, they bred with humans.  Many of the other aristocratic families have Imperial blood in their veins, and of course, more than a few bastards sprang up.  Now the Imperial Family, though still possessed of great wealth and political power, is waning.  Perhaps the bloodline has become too dilute, or perhaps their power was tied to the Gods.  Now they tend toward fickleness and dissolution.

6.  The City of Illmyre is the Center of the Universe.
	Despite all this malaise, Illmyre is still the greatest city in the world.  Sat on the mouth of the river Myre, its docks are the largest center of trade in the Empire.  It is the Seat of the King.  It is the place all aspire to be, and all roads lead to Illmyre.  Generally the only people who leave for any significant length are merchant traders, and those who enlist in the army.  But they all come back to Illmyre, or die trying.  Just about anything you want can be found here, along with a few things you don’t.  More on the city itself later…


----------



## Blue_Genie (Sep 29, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> Blue Genie - can you post the info for Creature Loresight spell?
> Thanks




*CREATURE LORESIGHT*
Divination
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 1
*Components:* S
*Casting Time:* Standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* One living creature or one corpse
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

You learn something significant about a creature (living or dead) that you touch.  Go through this list, in order, and the first bit of lore you do not know, you learn through this spell:
1.  Creature's race or type
2.  Creature's name (if none, then skip)
3.  Creature's class (if none, then skip)
4.  How the creature died (if not applicable, skip)
5.  Creature's most recent, basic goal (obtain food, carry out the orders of its superior, get some sleep, etc.)
6.  Creature's attitude toward you
7.  Creature that this creature interacted with most recently (other than you)
8.  Creature's most valuable possession, if any
9.  Location of the creature's home or lair, if any
10.  Creature's alignment

Multiple castings allow you to gain multiple bits of information.  If you know all of the above information, this spell teaches you nothing.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 29, 2004)

Excellent, thanks muchly!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Other Librarian,

My character's skills are up. Still working an a history. Do you have any plot hooks that could be tied into my char's history?

Another couple of questions: 

How do antrips work with the spell point system? are they worth 1/2 points?

Do sorcerors need training to change levels, or are they born with the magical poywer that they discover with time? 

Also, would you have any objections if sorcerors didn't need spel components (only those thathave a negligible value)? I've always had a problem with a sorceror (whose power is supposed to come from inside) having to gesture around some wool to create ghost sounds? This is mostly a flavor thing more than anything; if need be, the character will carry some wool. 

It seems that with the spell point system, sorcerors lost a lot of their niche. The last two points might be a way to offset that. 

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 29, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> 1. Do you have any plot hooks that could be tied into my char's history?
> 
> 2. How do cantrips work with the spell point system? are they worth 1/2 points?
> 
> ...




1. Depends; what's your character's history?    Seriously, though, what kind of thing are you looking for?  You could also work out something with another character you may have known previously.

2. Sorcerers can cast 6 cantrips per day, wizards 5.  They cost no spell points.

3. A little from column a, a little from column b.   Fro game purposes assume that you have the innate power that you learn to master, but you cannot do this safely without some guidance.  This should work itself out in-game though.

4.  That's fine by me.  If the spell has an appreciable cost listed for components, assume it's something he needs as a focus, if that makes more sense to you flavor-wise.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 29, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> 1. Depends; what's your character's history?    Seriously, though, what kind of thing are you looking for?  You could also work out something with another character you may have known previously.
> 
> 4.  That's fine by me.  If the spell has an appreciable cost listed for components, assume it's something he needs as a focus, if that makes more sense to you flavor-wise.




Thanks Other Librarian.

Kangaxx, you may be interested in this (you took eschew material, but it's no longer necessary). Also, I see we have similar concepts. Since you wrote yours first, I want to know if my concepts bugs you. I don't want to steal you stream. Also, our characters could know each other (brothers or cousins maybe).

Other Librarian: Is it ok if my character starts with an mithral chain shirt? I want it to be an heirloom that he traces to his imperial lineage. Also, is there any sort of feat that reduces the spellcasting penalty for armored casting (Like 1feat decreases the penalty by 10%?).

Cheers

SG


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 29, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Other Librarian: Is it ok if my character starts with an mithral chain shirt? I want it to be an heirloom that he traces to his imperial lineage. Also, is there any sort of feat that reduces the spellcasting penalty for armored casting (Like 1feat decreases the penalty by 10%?).




The chain shirt is fine, if you can afford it (can't remember the cost of the top of my head).  As far as the feat, I can't think of one off the top of my head.  Anyone?


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 29, 2004)

Btw what info were you looking for re your background?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 29, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> Btw what info were you looking for re your background?




I was just trying to see if you had something in the adventure that relied on a PC's background. It makes it easier to invent a background. I didn't really have anything specific in mind. Maybe something to do with the fact that the char is a sorceror and has an imperial bloodline.

BTW, I found the following feat in a netbook of feats (http://www.datadeco.com/nbofeats/nbofeats010.html)
ARMORED CASTER [General: Magical]
You can reduce your chance of arcane spell failure when wearing armor
Prerequisite: Armor Proficiency (in Category Of Armor), Dex 13 +
Benefit: You can reduce your chance of arcane spell failure by 10%.
Special: You may take this feat multiple times, each time gaining an additional 10% reduction.

Would you accept it?

Also, How much does a house cost? with our starting gold, it could be conceivable for someone to own a house (even if it's a small one)

Finally, I've always wondered how a DM determines how many people a character knows in a city they come from. A character would conceivably have a network of friends, family and work relations. What do we do about that? 

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 30, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Thanks Other Librarian.
> 
> Kangaxx, you may be interested in this (you took eschew material, but it's no longer necessary). Also, I see we have similar concepts. Since you wrote yours first, I want to know if my concepts bugs you. I don't want to steal you stream. Also, our characters could know each other (brothers or cousins maybe).
> 
> ...




Yeah, I'll have to swap out that feat.  Looking over the characters, I think you have a lot more overlap with Blue Genie's character than mine.  Gerald is primarily a warrior, but you and him have nearly identical skill-based characters.  All the same, I may want to swap out urban tracker and move some skill points around to reduce the overlap, if that's ok with our esteemed DM.  Also, you have your ranger hit die listed as a d10, it should be a d8.

I also want to throw my 2 cents in on that feat you found.  If it was allowed, every single spellcaster in the campaign setting would want it, which I think is a pretty clear indication that something is too good.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 30, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> I also want to throw my 2 cents in on that feat you found.  If it was allowed, every single spellcaster in the campaign setting would want it, which I think is a pretty clear indication that something is too good.




You're probably right there.  It's on par with prestige class abilities, so I think we'll leave it out.  

By all means, feel free to tweak your characters up until we start.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 30, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Also, How much does a house cost? with our starting gold, it could be conceivable for someone to own a house (even if it's a small one)
> 
> Finally, I've always wondered how a DM determines how many people a character knows in a city they come from. A character would conceivably have a network of friends, family and work relations. What do we do about that?




Come up with any significant friends and family in your background.  You don't need to list the shopkeep you usually buy donuts from or anything that detailed.  Note that calling in any significant favors from them is the purview of a class ability.  

As far as a house goes, it depends on your occupation, but it would be reasonable to assume that your character has the use (either by leasing or owning) a small dwelling, most likely an apartment above a store or something similar.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 30, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> Come up with any significant friends and family in your background.  You don't need to list the shopkeep you usually buy donuts from or anything that detailed.  Note that calling in any significant favors from them is the purview of a class ability.
> 
> As far as a house goes, it depends on your occupation, but it would be reasonable to assume that your character has the use (either by leasing or owning) a small dwelling, most likely an apartment above a store or something similar.




Thanks Other Librarian,

I have another question (I I know I'm a pain, but I want to find a niche for my character without stepping aon anybody's toes).
I don't have emberron. What are the stats for a Changeling?
Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 30, 2004)

For the purposes of our game:
Medium humanoids, 30' speed, shapechanger subtype
+2 save vs sleep and charm.
+2 bluff, intimidate, sense motive.
Speak Language as a class skill
Minor shape change: +10 to disguise, takes full round to use.  In their natural form they have "unfinished" features.

In Eberron they are sort of 1/2 dopplegangers; here we'll say they are from a fey bloodline.  Most people would be suspicious of them in natural form, so come up with at least one "cover identity" that you use.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 30, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> For the purposes of our game:
> Medium humanoids, 30' speed, shapechanger subtype
> +2 save vs sleep and charm.
> +2 bluff, intimidate, sense motive.
> ...




Hey!

Cool, I'll be a Changeling then. When they "change", do they affect their clothing too?

I'll also switch my rogue and sorceror levels for bard levels. This way, all our characters will be very different. My charater will have 1 main identity (a public performer one), and maybe 2 or 3 covert ones. 

BTW. I imagine that a 3rd level bard with 16 cha has two spell point and can cast 3 cantrips, right?

Cheers,

SG


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 30, 2004)

The changeling only changes physical appearance, not clothing or equipment.  

You are correct on the spell points/cantrips.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 30, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> The changeling only changes physical appearance, not clothing or equipment.
> You are correct on the spell points/cantrips.




What about size? plus or minus 1 feet?
Cheers,

SG


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 30, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> What about size? plus or minus 1 feet?
> Cheers,
> 
> SG




Average 5-6 feet tall, slender/thin build.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 30, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> Average 5-6 feet tall, slender/thin build.




Thanks. Can they alter their size when using their innate ability?
Cheers,

SG


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 30, 2004)

No, not to to any appreciable degree.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 1, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> No, not to to any appreciable degree.




Hey, it's me again   

OK, does the +10 do disguise from being a changeling stack with the +10 from the Disguise Self spell?

Can a naked changeling emulate clothing? Can items be incorporated and hidden within this emulated clothing (like rings and armor)? I don't see a cloak working, but maybe a ring or armor (i.e. close to the body).

How common are changelings? Are they feared? Are people weary of being "replaced" by a changeling or are they're too uncommon for that? Are they hunted down? Do changelings recognize each other? Is there a special changeling organisation (this could be an interesting backstory)?

I'm still working on my backstory, but I'd like to know the social perception to take it into account..

Cheers,

SG

PS: I noticed that everybody has VPs instead of HPs. Any real (game) difference?

PPS: When do we start (i.e. what's the deadline to have our characters ready by)?


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 2, 2004)

I think so, I'll have to check though (stacking)

No, a changeling cannot emulate clothing or items.

Changelings are very rare, and given the usual reaction to magic in the city, would probably be feared, hence the need for a cover identity.  Some groups might well seek them out though, to put their abilities to nefarious uses.  No special organization, but if you have an idea, let me know.

Vp = Hp, Wp = con score.  Crits damage Wp, normal attacks Vp, till they are gone, then wound points.

Well, I was hoping to get some city stuff up today, but I couldn't get to it.  Hopefully we can make a start over the weeken or thereabouts.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 2, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> I think so, I'll have to check though (stacking)
> 
> No, a changeling cannot emulate clothing or items.
> 
> No special organization, but if you have an idea, let me know.




Thanks for the answers,

Well...it would be easy to see an organisation of changelings trying to take over the nobility or any part of town...or maybe a group trying to prevent that something like that happens. Imagine how easy it would be to just kill a shop keeper and take over his life. Do this a bunch of times, and you start accumulating a lot of gold. The best part is that changelings can just disapear  by taking a new identity.

Don't worry though, my character won't be a murderer, he'll be a thief though   

Yeah, plase le me know about the staking. +20 to disguise would be VERY nice   

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey y'all!

My character is up, complete and all.
I'm waiting for OL's verdict on the disguise staking to finalize my spell selection.
I've never played a bard but it should be interesting. It seems to me that they're more illusionists than anything.

Also, I've never had the feat devlect arrow, so I'm eager to see if it'll be useful. Has anybody ever used it? Any comments?

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 3, 2004)

I swapped around Gerald's feats and skills, and he's once more ready to go.  

Steve, I had deflect arrows once and hardly ever used it, but I bet it will be better in this low magic setting than it was for me.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 4, 2004)

Bear with me guys  - hectic weekend.  But I just wanted to poke my head in so you know this is still live.  I may dole out some of the campaign stuff in small morsels as we go.  We can pretty much get started I think.  

Lemme get a roll call of people so I know who's ready to go.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 4, 2004)

Ready to go!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 4, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ready to go!




Same here!

By the way, do people in the city throw a lot of things around (like daggers and xbow bolts)? If not I'll change my feats to something more useful. If so, I'll keek deflect arrows.

Just in case, does anybody have a feat selection recommendation for a changeling bard?

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 4, 2004)

Obscure Lore?  Multicultural?  (both from Song and Silence)  Trustworthy?  Acrobatic?  Combat Reflexes?  Combat Expertise and Improved Feint?  Magical Aptitude?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 4, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Obscure Lore?  Multicultural?  (both from Song and Silence)  Trustworthy?  Acrobatic?  Combat Reflexes?  Combat Expertise and Improved Feint?  Magical Aptitude?




Hey Isida!

Multicultural (human) is very tempting ;-)
So is obscure lore. Good recommendations, thanks!

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 4, 2004)

As ready as I'll ever be.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 4, 2004)

one more and we're there!  

I'm sure you'll find deflect arrows useful.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm also ready. At home, sick, but ready


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 4, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> I'm sure you'll find deflect arrows useful.




Cool, I'll keep the feat then, thanks!
We'll see how this kung-fu fighting bard works out   

Cheers,

SG


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 4, 2004)

Alright, as we are all present and accounted for, I'll start the in character thread.  To get things rolling, we'll assume that messengers have contacted you asking you to meet at a particular address at around 5:00 in the evening.  The location is a safehouse in the Market Ward of Illmyre, the easternmost ward of the city just immediately north of the Myre river.   The house is on the second floor, located above a candlemaker's shop.  You all have your own key to the apartment.

In Game thread is here.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 4, 2004)

Do our characters get payed for being in this group?  If so, how often and how much?  It would be important info to Gerald.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 4, 2004)

Yes, payment varies according to the job.  Expect to get a portion on accepting the task and the remainder upon completion.  And of course you are free to pursue your own moneymaking schemes, provided they don't conflict with your government work.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 4, 2004)

*Creature Loresight question, et al.*

Quick question: What is your interpretation of the _Creature Loresight _ spell?  Is it like _Shocking Grasp_, where you can cast the spell and then hold it indenfinitely until you find someone you want to touch, or does the casting and the use of the spell all have to happen on the same round?

The reason I'm asking is because since spellcasting is such a frowned-upon act, Rorgun will do his best to not let anyone see him do it.  If he can cast it ahead of time in the shadows and then and just make sure he doesn't "touch" anyone until he finds the person to cast it on, that I'd want to do that.

Thanks,
Blue


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 6, 2004)

Sorry I haven't been very responsive on the IC board, but I've been sick in bed   I can also tell you ahead of time that I will in all likelihood not be posting this weekend Fri-Sun, as I am the best man in a wedding and will be miles from my computer.

Blue


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 6, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> The reason I'm asking is because since spellcasting is such a frowned-upon act, Rorgun will do his best to not let anyone see him do it.  If he can cast it ahead of time in the shadows and then and just make sure he doesn't "touch" anyone until he finds the person to cast it on, that I'd want to do that.




That's fine, its not really a tricky combat spell, so it should work out ok in the narrative.  You can hold it, but if you cast something else you will lose it; also other extreme actions might make you lose it.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 6, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't been very responsive on the IC board, but I've been sick in bed   I can also tell you ahead of time that I will in all likelihood not be posting this weekend Fri-Sun, as I am the best man in a wedding and will be miles from my computer.




No problem.  Take it easy, and get back into fighting form before the big weekend.    We'll struggle along; if needed I'll take some innocuous actions for you, otherwise we'll assume a low profile.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey guys,

I'll be out for the next 4-5 days in the deep reaches of the canadian north (Chicoutimi, to be precise). I'm not sure if I'll have an internet access, so please put Urik on autopilot. 

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 12, 2004)

*Back*

I'm back from my wedding, but the IC thread seems to have not moved forward.  What's going on?

Blue


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 15, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> I'm back from my wedding, but the IC thread seems to have not moved forward.  What's going on?
> Blue




Hey guys,

I'm back too, and eager to get things started.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 15, 2004)

My fault totally here.  Got distracted and haven't kept up properly.  But have no fear, we're not at -10 yet (I hope).  I promise on a big stack of Necronomicons to put a real update out tomorrow (or later today, depending how you look at it).


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 24, 2004)

It's been awfully quiet here lately.  Should I be relegating this game to the 'could've, would've, should've' bin?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

Aye, I'm close to moving Myna into the "Dead and Dying" games section of my sig post.  That's a bad sign.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 25, 2004)

Come back to us, Librarian!


----------

